# Fluval Edge Co2 and Heater



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Stay away from the Hydor 7.5 / 15W pad style heaters for this size tank, in my experience they don't do anything (see my post in the Equipment section) or at least you'd need 2-3 15W units for a tank of this size. 

I am most likely going to use a 25W Visitherm on my Edge. Its the shortest submersible I can find (a bit over 6"), still, its admittedly annoying to have the tube taking up space in the tank.

On CO2, I had a similar idea, but it doesn't look like any the existing systems will fit back there with the stock filter. There is just over 7" of space vertical space below the filter and from what I have gathered, 
- the UP aqua CO2 system is 9" tall
- Hydor NRG is 7.5" tall
- ADA Advanced is 8" tall

Perhaps it is possible to pull the knob off the Hydor system and gain the needed clearance. I am trying to build a cartridge CO2 system around a modified Leland regulator for this purpose.

On CO2 diffusion, I'm thinking of injecting it into the filter into the impeller chamber. There is a write-up on doing this with Aquaclear filters here: http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/showpost.php?p=930188&postcount=39


----------



## capumcap (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks *tuonor*

I plan on doing the impeller chamber co2, and I'll have to look at more heater options

Got my Aquasoil Amazonia II in there, a 3l bag looks to be about right... now tomorrow I grab my HC and rocks, then start them with a bit of water in the tank


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Let me know how it goes with injecting the CO2 into the filter. I'm going to start my HC emersed so probably won't get to playing around with the filter injection for a while.


----------



## cale262 (Sep 22, 2008)

tuonor said:


> Stay away from the Hydor 7.5 / 15W pad style heaters for this size tank, in my experience they don't do anything (see my post in the Equipment section) or at least you'd need 2-3 15W units for a tank of this size.
> 
> ...


I have one burried under the gravel in my EDGE, temp. in the house stays at a constant 64*F and my Edge is sitting at 75*F with the lights off ATM...Works greatroud:


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's another idea in terms of heaters. Titanium tube probably matches the look of the Edge better than the Visi-Therm I recommend above and the claimed length of the heating element is the same (6").

http://www.aquacave.com/finnex-50w-heater-with-brdigital-controller-2051.html

Obviously, 50W may be too much juice for a 6 gallon tank and leaves little tolerance for a thermostat malfunction.

Anyone know if its okay to bury a titanium heater in the gravel (supposedly a no-no with glass heaters because the uneven conduction of heat away from the glass can lead to cracking)?


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

The smallest heater that I've found is the 5 1/2' Catalina Titanium Heater. I've got one of the 50 watt ones in my 4 gallon nano tank and so far it is rock solid. The setting is on a dial that is on the plug so the heater is very compact in the tank. Only issue I had is it only comes with one suction cup, but I found some others that I could make work just fine.

I can't post links yet, too new to the forum, but if you search for Catalina Titanium Heater you should find the Catalina Aquarium website.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

I really like the fact that the Catalina Titanium Heater has the controls on the cable instead if on the heater itself...much like the Finnex titanium heater (HMA-50) I was looking at getting for my 4 gallon Finnex. Plus, its a couple bucks cheaper.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

cale262 said:


> I have one burried under the gravel in my EDGE, temp. in the house stays at a constant 64*F and my Edge is sitting at 75*F with the lights off ATM...Works greatroud:


Interesting. My results were pretty different: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/97946-hydor-15w-mini-heater-does-work.html (recently added a test at 5 gallons). 

There could certainly be meaningful variances from unit to unit, but curious whether you've logged the air temp next to the tank. My house has reasonably meaningful variations in temperature from room to room (particularly upstairs vs. downstairs).

Regardless, I wish this would have worked as well for me as it has for you as I could avoid having the unsightly glass tube stuck to the back wall of the Edge.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Fluval makes a heater specifically for the Edge. What is the problem using a heater made specifically for that setup? 

IMHO with the CO2 injected into any filter impeller you will get the slight sound of the bubbles being smashed by the impeller. So keep in mind that you will have a "zen" type aquarium but the "Zen" quality being diminished by the annoying sound of the CO2 vs impeller.

Use some clear tube and purchase a mini CO2 difusser and hide it behind a rock wall or plants. That is what I use in my ADA Mini M which is smaller than the Edge. The tube and diffuser are hidden behind some Rotala rotundifolia and is not noticable.

Why go thru so much when you can hide things with your plants. Keep it simple and retain the ZEN QUALITY.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10291808

I currently have this doing 79 degrees in a 10g shrimp tank. works perfectly and its super cheap.


----------

